# white mites picture



## reganngo (Dec 18, 2007)

what kind of mite is this??  i manage to see them clearly
View attachment mites.bmp


its white and  small and it only crawls on my substrate ....not on my scorp only on the substrate and in the surface of the water


----------



## micjoe (Dec 18, 2007)

I hope your joking..


----------



## Vaughan69 (Dec 18, 2007)

Is it a well fed fluff? lol


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, what camera are you using?


----------



## Vaughan69 (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.elc.co.uk/nurseries/toy-41400

 Top grade stuff.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 18, 2007)

Of course, why try to help someone with a question when we could poke fun at their attempt to draw something too small to photograph?  










Does it look like this? If you have any uneaten cricket parts or feces in the tank, they sometimes get full of grain mites. To my knowing, they shouldn't go after live animals or tissue, but they are a sign that maybe the tank isn't quite as clean as it ought to be.  At any rate, regardless of the mite, letting the soil dry out (or baking it) should get rid of them if you are concerned.

edit: actually, from my reading, some species are parasitic. So keep an eye on your scorp.


----------



## Thaedion (Dec 18, 2007)

With over 45,000 described species of mites, and the fact that scientists believe that _they_ have only found 5% of the total diversity of mites. Your picture even though quite large dosen't help much...  

Then general rule of thumb for things in your scorp tank is "if it is white or grey and hops or moves quick it is usually harmless" "if it is brown or tan and you are not seeing it move and is 'stuck' to your scorp it is bad"

*Bad mites:*






*Archegozetes longisetosus:* Just thought it looked like yours


----------



## K3jser (Dec 18, 2007)

reganngo said:


> what kind of mite is this??  i manage to see them clearly
> View attachment 67596
> 
> 
> its white and  small and it only crawls on my substrate ....not on my scorp only on the substrate and in the surface of the water





Omg what have you done to that mouse? why did you cut off its legs! what have it ever done to you??..


----------



## Quixtar (Dec 18, 2007)

Thaedion said:


> With over 45,000 described species of mites, and the fact that scientists believe that _they_ have only found 5% of the total diversity of mites. Your picture even though quite large dosen't help much...
> 
> Then general rule of thumb for things in your scorp tank is "if it is white or grey and hops or moves quick it is usually harmless" "if it is brown or tan and you are not seeing it move and is 'stuck' to your scorp it is bad"
> 
> ...


I've gotten rid of all the mites you see on her metasoma there, most of them on her mesosoma, and all of them on her palps. There are still some left on the legs and crowded around the joints at the prosoma. It has been a month of drying (with an occasional water dish) and no food since then. I've brushed off what is accessible with a toothbrush.


----------



## K3jser (Dec 18, 2007)

Its possible to use Vasline if you know that stuff.. on a cottonswap then just poke on the mites and they should stick to the sticky stuff.. i know a couple of ppl that did that with success


----------



## Thaedion (Dec 18, 2007)

Quixtar said:


> I've gotten rid of all the mites you see on her... It has been a month of drying (with an occasional water dish) and no food since then. I've brushed off what is accessible with a toothbrush.


What method did you use to rid the mites? The dusting with flour, scraping and dry environment?

How is your scorp handling the treatment?


----------



## Quixtar (Dec 18, 2007)

K3jser said:


> Its possible to use Vasline if you know that stuff.. on a cottonswap then just poke on the mites and they should stick to the sticky stuff.. i know a couple of ppl that did that with success


I tried that before, but it didn't work. These mites are stuck in little cracks and folds in the exoskeleton. The cotton swab isn't small enough to reach them.



Thaedion said:


> What method did you use to rid the mites? The dusting with flour, scraping and dry environment?
> 
> How is your scorp handling the treatment?


I initially put her in a bag of flour and shook her around, then left her in a dry box for 3 days. Then I sprayed her with a spray bottle and brushed off what I could with a toothbrush and cleaned up the box. This is when I got the ones on her metasoma off. They just fell off in a clump when I brushed them.

I then put her back in the box with a water dish for a day and removed the water dish for the next 4 days. After replacing the water dish again, I went out of town for a week. When I came back, I dusted her again with flour and repeated what I did before. This knocked off most of the mites on her back. I can't get the rest of them around her joints. She gets too defensive.

The next thing I did was order some hypoaspis mites from Biocontrol. The mites arrived in a bottle of soil. I put some peat in my scorpion's box and dumped in some of the soil that supposedly housed the mites and waited a few days. I never saw any of the hypoaspis mites crawling around, so I don't know if I didn't meet the conditions or what, because I kept it rather humid. I abandoned that and continued with drying by removing all the soil and peat and cleaning out the box again.

Since then I have been following the pattern of drying for 3-4 days, 1 day of water dish, and then another 3-4 days of drying. I followed some other suggestions and put a bottle cap with a dead cricket in the center. I lined the inside of the cap with vaseline to trap mites that would try and crawl over to the cricket last week. I don't know if this is actually doing anything because I can't see any mites stuck to the vaseline though the cricket has decomposed a little.

My scorpion is still fine. She hasn't shown any signs of lethargy and remains defensive as ever. I figure she's really stressed out because she never eats any of the crickets I toss in there. They're removed from her box the next day perfectly fine and unharmed. She looks like she's still packing some meat, so it won't hurt to starve for a bit longer. I'll take a picture when I get home.


----------



## reganngo (Dec 18, 2007)

im sorry guys cause i cant take a picture of the mite because  its so small sa i draw it hehe...i discovered that i have 2 kinds of mites one is spring tail and the other is what i recently drew..........and they dont stick to my scorp   just in the substrate


ps:i dont feed crickets just super worms


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 19, 2007)

As Thaedion said: "if it is white or grey and hops or moves quick it is usually harmless; if it is brown or tan and you are not seeing it move and is 'stuck' to your scorp it is bad."

It sounds like it's nothing to worry about.  It may be a predatory mite, which eats the bad ones.


----------



## Ameiva (Dec 20, 2007)

Thaedion said:


> *Bad mites:*


Poor scorp,
I am certainly going to seem stupid, but what species belongs this scorpion???:? _Pandinus imperator_ with yellowish paws ???


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 20, 2007)

It's one of the awesome _Heterometrus_ species you don't see as often in the hobby . . . I'm pretty sure it's _H. fulvipes_.


----------



## Quixtar (Dec 20, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> It's one of the awesome _Heterometrus_ species you don't see as often in the hobby . . . I'm pretty sure it's _H. fulvipes_.


All the reason to fear that my treatment is going to kill her...  

I had been tracking this species for awhile and finally found one, but she had to have mites.


----------

